# gli/Loro



## shamblesuk

_Gli ho spiegato che..._
_Ho spiegato Loro che ...._

Entrambi i due sono usati nella lingua parlate?

Mi scusate per qualsiasi sbagli.

Lee


----------



## Saoul

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> _Gli ho spiegato che..._
> _Ho spiegato loro che ...._
> 
> Entrambi sono usati nella lingua parlata?
> 
> Scusatemi per qualsiasi sbaglio.
> (Scusate gli errori)
> 
> Lee


 
Si Shamblesuk, nella lingua parlata tutte e due le opzioni sono usate.
La seconda è comunque la forma grammaticale più corretta.
Trovi un paio di correzioni alle tue frasi. 
Ricordati che qualsiasi vuole il sostantivo al singolare.


----------



## winnie

'Gli' è un _pronome personale di terza persona singolare maschile_ ed a rigore 'gli ho spiegato...' significa 'ho spiegato a lui...'

Nel linguaggio colloquiale 'gli' viene usato anche per 'loro' ma può generare confusione: non si sa se si sta parlando di uno o più persone.

Secondo me meglio usare 'ho spiegato loro..."



> Entrambi i due sono usati nella lingua parlat*a*?
> _entrambi significa tutti e due quindi non è necessario aggiungere 'i due'_
> Mi scusate per qualsiasi sbagli.
> perdonate tutti i miei sbagli/scusate tutti i miei errori suona meglio in italiano.


 


EDIT: scusami per la sovrapposizione, Saoul.


----------



## Saoul

winnie said:
			
		

> 'Gli' è un _pronome personale di terza persona singolare maschile_ ed a rigore 'gli ho spiegato...' significa 'ho spiegato a lui...'
> 
> Nel linguaggio colloquiale 'gli' viene usato anche per 'loro' ma può generare confusione: non si sa se si sta parlando di uno o più persone.
> 
> Secondo me meglio usare 'ho spiegato loro..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La


 
Winnie, ma parlando tu riesci a dire "Ho visto Laura e Claudio, e ho detto loro che stasera ci vediamo alle 9."?

Credo che come tutti, anche tu dica: "e gli ho detto che ci vediamo alle 9.". 
La domanda di Lee era più che altro se erano usate entrambe le espressioni nella lingua parlata, e secondo me la risposta è si (con la giusta puntualizzazione che hai fatto, circa la correttezza grammaticale della seconda opzione rispetto alla prima).
Non credi?

P.S. Figurati! La sovrapposizione è il sale della vita!


----------



## winnie

Saoul said:
			
		

> Winnie, ma parlando tu riesci a dire "Ho visto Laura e Claudio, e ho detto loro che stasera ci vediamo alle 9."?
> 
> Credo che come tutti, anche tu dica: "e gli ho detto che ci vediamo alle 9.".
> La domanda di Lee era più che altro se erano usate entrambe le espressioni nella lingua parlata, e secondo me la risposta è si (con la giusta puntualizzazione che hai fatto, circa la correttezza grammaticale della seconda opzione rispetto alla prima).
> Non credi?
> 
> P.S. Figurati! La sovrapposizione è il sale della vita!


 
Ti sembrerà strano ma la risposta alla tua domanda è: sì! Dico proprio ho detto loro!

Se noti ho anche scritto che nel linguaggio colloquiale (parlato) l'uso di 'gli' per 'loro' è utilizzato ed utilizzabile


----------



## Saoul

winnie said:
			
		

> Ti sembrerà strano ma la risposta alla tua domanda è: sì! Dico proprio ho detto loro!
> 
> Se noti ho anche scritto che nel linguaggio colloquiale (parlato) l'uso di 'gli' per 'loro' è utilizzato ed utilizzabile


 
Mi riferivo più al fatto di "ma può generare confusione ed è meglio usare _loro_".
Come non detto! Se anche parlando lo dici, vuol dire che sarà adatto. Sarà perchè non lo sento *dire* mai. 
Noterei se qualcuno scrivesse "gli ho detto", ma mai se lo sento dire, anzi, ti dirò di più, proprio per la disabitudine, noterei se qualcuno dovesse usare "ho detto loro" in un discorso. 
Quanto è bella la diversità?


----------



## winnie

Saoul said:
			
		

> Quanto è bella la diversità?


 
Non è quantificabile ma indispensabile!


----------



## Klashko

_Li ho detto,_ cioè ho detto loro_. _Non_ gli ho detto,_ che significa _ho detto a lui_


----------



## Elisa68

Klashko said:
			
		

> _Li ho detto,_ cioè ho detto loro_. _Non_ gli ho detto,_ che significa _ho detto a lui_


 
Scusami, ma non sono d'accordo. 

Se usi _li _come pronome personale e dimostrativo plurale ha la stessa funzione di _quelli: Li ho visti._ Quindi non puoi dire_ Li ho detto._

Se usi _li_ come pronome personale (che ha un uso decisamente datato, altro che_ loro_!) può indicare_ "a lui, a lei, a loro" (dal latino "illi" dativo singolare: fonte Devoto-Oli),_ ma sinceramente non mi sento di consigliarne l'uso, soprattutto ad uno straniero.

L'uso di _gli_ al posto di _loro_ è ormai consentito dalla maggioranza delle grammatiche e dei vocabolari, anche se è preferibile usare _loro_ nello scritto, come già sottolineato da Saoul e Winnie (senza considerare che _gli_ al posto di _loro_ lo usavano già Leopardi e Manzoni).


----------



## primo_cerchio

Li ho detto è uno strafalcione.
Parlando la maggior parte delle persone usa gli anche per il plurale .
Non farlo è affettazione.
Nel linguaggio scritto è senz'altro preferibile l'uso di loro anche se secondo me la lingua si evolve.


----------



## Klashko

Da quando il canone linguistico italiano è eporediense?


----------



## primo_cerchio

Da mai.
Eporediese non eporediense.

Usare li come a loro è sicuramente un errore.
Se mi sbaglio corrigetemi.


----------



## gabrigabri

Sono anche io sicuro al 100% che "li" sia assolutissimamente scorretto!
Ancora accettabile il "gli" al posto del "le" (anche se io lo odio):
(a mia sorella) Gli ho detto di smetterla.

Ma "li" al posto di "gli" è grammaticalmente sbagliato! 
li è complemento oggetto!
Li hai visti (i miei nuovi amici)? Hai visto ---> chi?
Gli hai detto (ai tuoi amici) di stare zitti?----> a chi?

"loro" suona ogni tanto strano, per cui si preferisce il "gli".

Penso che molta gente si confonda per via della pronuncia simile (moltissime persone non sanno pronunciare gli correttamente, ma a fare una specie di "i" o "li").


----------



## Elisa68

Primo Cerchio,

se leggi bene il mio post ho scritto che ha un uso datato. Infatti il Devoto Oli (2002-2003) riporta _arcaico._

Posso permettermi di richiamare tutti ad uno scambio di idee più cordiale? Mi sembra che i toni stiano trascendendo un po'. Spero che nessuno qui voglia assurgersi a portatore unico di verità, o sbaglio?


----------



## primo_cerchio

Se ti riferisci a me, l'unica cosa che so per certo è che non so nulla!
Il mio modo un po' telegrafico di esprimermi può sembrare eccessivo e me ne scuso.
Quando però si parla di Italiano contemporaneo a degli stranieri sfoderare l'uso arcaico non mi sembrava appropriato.
L'amore per la lingua e per le sfumature della lingua è però ciò che ci accomuna!


----------



## Elisa68

Primo Cerchio mi riferivo ai toni di tutti i partecipanti. 
Sono la prima ad appassionarsi ed a scaldarsi, ma non mi sembra corretto tracciare linee con la penna rossa quando c'è la possibilità che quello che altri dicono non sia del tutto sbagliato. 



> *Elisa*: ma sinceramente non mi sento di consigliarne l'uso, soprattutto ad uno straniero.





> *Primo Cerchio*: Quando però si parla di Italiano contemporaneo a degli stranieri sfoderare l'uso arcaico non mi sembrava appropriato


Siamo d'accordo. Però si può riportare perché è interessante conoscere questi usi, sia per gli stranieri che per noi.

Scusate mods, siamo un po' fuori tema.


----------



## Jana337

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Per i mods.
> Essere fuori tema è bellissimo!


Tutte le belle cose devono finire.  
Tornate al tema, per favore. Quello che avete detto è interessantissimo; forse potreste aprire un nuovo thread. 

Grazie della vostra collaborazione, 

Jana


----------



## Necsus

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> _Gli ho spiegato che..._
> _Ho spiegato loro che ...._
> Sono usati entrambi nella lingua parlata?


Ciao, Lee. 
Se può esserti utile un'altra opinione a mero scopo statistico, viste le tante già espresse in questo thread, ti offro la mia: il complemento di termine _gli_ al posto di _loro_, pur appartenendo al registro familiare e non a quello del parlato formale e dello scritto, è ormai sempre più utilizzato e accettato.
Questo probabilmente perché un simile utilizzo è coerente con quello degli altri pronomi atoni _mi, ti, le, ci, vi_, che sono tutti monosillabici e proclitici (si appoggiano alla parola che segue, e non a quella che precede, come _loro_), e anche perché unito alle forme di complemento oggetto _lo, la, li, le_, si usa _gli_ sia per il singolare che per il plurale (glielo/glieli-gliela/gliele regalò).


----------



## uinni

Salve. Sono incappato in questo thread (filo - benedetti gli anglosassoni quando vogliono tradurre tutto .

Giusto per rimpinguare la statistica posso dirvi che i miei commenti ed usi si sovrappongono in tutto a quelli di Winnie (ma sarà un caso che siamo pressocché omofoni?!?).

(proprio bella 'sta sezione ma già mi "pesa" quella It-E  )

Uinni


----------



## adritabares

Loro sostiuendo a gli, non porta A ?

Ho spiegato loro che..... (corretto)

Ho spiegato a loro che .... (non si usa?)

Vorrei sapere quando porta "A" ??? qualcuno mi può aiutare
Adriana


----------



## gabrigabri

Scusate:
Dico loro di smetterla
Dico a loro di smetterla
non sono entrambe corrette???


----------



## comeunanuvola

Posso esprimere la mia opinione al riguardo????

Abbiamo la fortuna di avere una lingua così ben fornita, perchè dobbiamo sempre semplificare tutto?

Se il corretto utilizzo della lingua prevede che si debba dire

Ho detto loro...

perchè non utilizzarlo????

Io penso che, soprattutto quando ci rivolgiamo a persone di altri paesi, dobbiamo dir loro quale è la regola (se c'è) ... Se poi ci vogliamo intrattenere sull'uso improprio, ma accettato, che se ne fa è un altro discorso, facciamo sempre in tempo a dirglielo  

D'altronde anche noi italiani abbiamo spesso difficoltà con le lingue straniere e se chiedo una spiegazione vorrei innanzitutto lconoscere la regola (sulla quale non si discute) e poi eventuali altri usi.

O sbaglio?

Nuvola


----------



## lsp

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> ...Io penso che, soprattutto quando ci rivolgiamo a persone di altri paesi, dobbiamo dir loro quale è la regola (se c'è) ... Se poi ci vogliamo intrattenere sull'uso improprio, ma accettato, che se ne fa è un altro discorso, facciamo sempre in tempo a dirglielo
> 
> D'altronde anche noi italiani abbiamo spesso difficoltà con le lingue straniere e se chiedo una spiegazione vorrei innanzitutto lconoscere la regola (sulla quale non si discute) e poi eventuali altri usi.
> 
> O sbaglio?
> 
> Nuvola


Le regole e l'uso mi interessano ugualmente. Non so per gli altri, rispondo solo per conto mio.


----------



## moodywop

lsp said:
			
		

> Le regole e l'uso mi interessano ugualmente. Non so per gli altri, rispondo solo per conto mio.


 
Sono d'accordo. 

Il parere della redazione dell'Accademia della Crusca:

"Per riassumere, l’uso di _gli_ in luogo di _loro_, _a loro_, a _essi_ e _a esse_ è da considerare senz’altro corretto (_Ora vado dai tuoi amici e *gli* dico che la devono smettere di fare chiasso_), tranne che, forse, nel caso di registri altamente formali (_Il parroco espresse *loro* le sue più sentite condoglianze_)"

Quello del presidente dell'Accademia, Francesco Sabatini:

"come pl. _gli_ (come esito del dativo latino plurale _illis_) è assai frequente in quanto forma più chiaramente atona (e quindi proclitica o enclitica) rispetto a _loro_ […]”. 
(Dizionario Sabatini-Coletti)

Ancora da una risposta a un lettore:

"Dunque, a parte la ragione etimologica a tale uso (_loro_ invece deriva dal genitivo plurale _illorum_), esiste una giustificazione “pratica”, dovuta al fatto che per le altre persone esiste la possibilità di scegliere tra pronome enclitico e proclitico: _mi dice / dice a me_; _ti dice / dice a te_; _gli dice / dice a lui_; _ci dice / dice a noi_; _vi dice / dice a voi_; per la terza persona plurale questa possibilità non esiste: _dice (a) loro_ e non _*(a) loro dice_: il pronome “mancante” viene, nell’uso, sostituito da _gli_. Tale forma è stata usata anche dal Manzoni"


----------



## comeunanuvola

Beh..

Visto che si stava spiegando l'uso di gli/loro ad uno straniero mi sembrava più corretto mostrargli la regola, e poi non penso che avrebbe voluto creare questa diatriba dai toni non sempre amichevoli.

Questo discorso forse si può fare tra italiani.

Io mi sono messa nei panni di chi magari - dovendo affrontare un esame nella nostra lingua - chieda chiarimenti in merito.

Vorrei tanto vedere un eventuale professore di italiano all'estero come considererebbe una frase del genere.

Gli ho chiesto di fare silenzio (intendendo ad un gruppo di persone).

Nuvola


----------



## moodywop

Non posso parlare per gli altri ma io non ho alcuna intenzione polemica. Questo forum ci offre un'opportunità unica di confrontarci su questioni di uso su cui - a quanto sembra - si dividono anche studiosi di grande levatura.
Nel forum ci sono vari stranieri con un'ottima conoscenza dell'italiano, che hanno trascorso anni in Italia e che sono interessati anche a questioni d'uso più complesse. In genere gli stranieri con una conoscenza elementare dell'italiano frequentano solo il forum IE.
Il punto fondamentale, comunque, è che se siamo qui è perché amiamo tutti la lingua italiana. Le occasionali divergenze non dovrebbero mai farci dimenticare questo tratto comune.
E poi un po' di dibattito (sempre con toni rispettosi e amichevoli, s'intende) è salutare e stimolante


----------



## Saoul

moodywop said:
			
		

> Non posso parlare per gli altri ma io non ho alcuna intenzione polemica. Questo forum ci offre un'opportunità unica di confrontarci su questioni di uso su cui - a quanto sembra - si dividono anche studiosi di grande levatura.
> Nel forum ci sono vari stranieri con un'ottima conoscenza dell'italiano, che hanno trascorso anni in Italia e che sono interessati anche a questioni d'uso più complesse. In genere gli stranieri con una conoscenza elementare dell'italiano frequentano solo il forum IE.
> Il punto fondamentale, comunque, è che se siamo qui è perché amiamo tutti la lingua italiana. Le occasionali divergenze non dovrebbero mai farci dimenticare questo tratto comune.
> E poi un po' di dibattito (sempre con toni rispettosi e amichevoli, s'intende) è salutare e stimolante


 
Come sempre sono d'accordo con te.
Ad ogni modo, come anche sottolineato da lsp, la lingua è costituita da regole e da usi, e le due spesso differiscono. 
Rimane che comunque si può non essere d'accordo, come non eravamo d'accordo Winnie ed io, all'inizio del thread! L'importante è rispettarsi!
Diciamo che commenti come "Da quando in qua il canone linguistico è eporediese" mi sembra che vadano ben al di là del modo "maturo" ed educato di gestire una conversazione. 

Per il resto che dire!!! Lee che ha fatto partire il "filo" è sufficientemente preparato in Italiano per distinguere quella che è una regola da quello che poi è l'uso corrente che spesso se ne fa... come dimostrato dal fatto che ci sono diversi punti di vista sull'argomento, sia tra gli ALTISSIMI, che tra noi fruitori del codice linguistico, la risposta non è mai una sola.
(La risposta è dentro di te, solamente che è sbagliata!)


----------



## lsp

Forse non ho capito bene, comeunanuvola. Non percepivo una "diatriba dai toni non sempre amichevoli." Però sono rimasta un po' male dope aver letto "Questo discorso forse si può fare tra italiani."

Grazie, moodywop. Sono d'accordo con te 100%. Io non ho motivi "alti" per frequentare WR - desidero solo comunicare con gli amici, mantenere il collegamento a un paese ed a un tempo nella mia vita molto speciale per me - a fare il possibile per sentire sempre benvenuta in Italia. Perciò, l'uso mi è più importante a tale scopo, ma - detto questo - preferisco avere la scelta, cioè conoscere la differenza fra la regola e l'uso. Vale anche per i dialetti. Sarebbe triste non avere la risposta romana occasionale.  L'importante è farlo in modo che chiarisca di che si tratta - convenzionale, informale, parlato, scritto, un aspetto di uso o regola,  dialetto o che sia… è tutto interessante se ci  spieghiamo. 

Spero di essere stata chiara. 

E vi invito di correggermi (siate spietati )


----------



## Elisa68

lsp said:
			
		

> Forse non ho capito bene, comeunanuvola. Non percepivo una "diatriba dai toni non sempre amichevoli." Però sono rimasta un po' male dope aver letto "Questo discorso forse si può fare tra italiani."
> 
> Grazie, moodywop. Sono d'accordo con te al 100%. Io non ho motivi "alti" per frequentare WR - desidero solo comunicare con gli amici, mantenere il collegamento con un paese e con un periodo della mia vita molto speciale per me - a fare il possibile per sentirmi sempre benvenuta in Italia. Perciò, l'uso mi è più importante a tale scopo, ma - detto questo - preferisco avere la scelta, cioè conoscere la differenza fra la regola e l'uso. Vale anche per i dialetti. Sarebbe triste non avere la risposta romana occasionale.  L'importante è farlo in modo che si chiarisca di che si tratta - convenzionale, informale, parlato, scritto, un aspetto di uso o regola, dialetto o che sia… è tutto interessante se ci spieghiamo.
> 
> Spero di essere stata chiara.
> 
> E vi invito a correggermi (siate spietati )


 
Sono stata spietatissima!


----------



## Cnaeius

D'accordo con tutti. Ognuno può dare il suo contributo come meglio crede nell'aiutare chi sta imparando la lingua.
Tuttavia, secondo me, deve essere chiarito _sempre_ se ciò che si sta dicendo è o per lo meno vuole essere:
- uso derivante da regola di grammatica 
- un uso comune/colloquiale (e qui ci vuole il contesto perchè un uso colloquiale è soggetto a regionalismi, dialetti, usi gergali ecc..)
- un semplice parere spassionato
Appunto perchè chi impara possa scegliere, sapendo più o meno la fonte e non avendo preclusa alcuna possibilità.
Perchè, sempre secondo me, non è affatto scontato che chi recepisce lo capisca automaticamente. 
Ciao


----------



## primo_cerchio

Saoul said:
			
		

> Come sempre sono d'accordo con te.
> Ad ogni modo, come anche sottolineato da lsp, la lingua è costituita da regole e da usi, e le due spesso differiscono.
> Rimane che comunque si può non essere d'accordo, come non eravamo d'accordo Winnie ed io, all'inizio del thread! L'importante è rispettarsi!
> Diciamo che commenti come "Da quando in qua il canone linguistico è eporediese" mi sembra che vadano ben al di là del modo "maturo" ed educato di gestire una conversazione.
> 
> Per il resto che dire!!! Lee che ha fatto partire il "filo" è sufficientemente preparato in Italiano per distinguere quella che è una regola da quello che poi è l'uso corrente che spesso se ne fa... come dimostrato dal fatto che ci sono diversi punti di vista sull'argomento, sia tra gli ALTISSIMI, che tra noi fruitori del codice linguistico, la risposta non è mai una sola.
> (La risposta è dentro di te, solamente che è sbagliata!)



grazie


----------



## comeunanuvola

Finalmente Cnaeius.....  

Esattamente quello che volevo dire io.

Visto che stiamo parlando ad una persona che sta imparando ho semplicemente detto che sarebbe meglio dargli innanzitutto la regola grammaticale, tutti gli usi diversi che ne possono derivare possono sempre essere detti

Dire ad una persona che sta apprendendo:
- Si dice così...
- Però non è sbagliato dire anche così....
- Però puoi dire anche così....
- E' colloquiale, ma è anche accettato dire...
Secondo me non fa che confondere una persona che è agli inizi.

E per rispondere a ISP con "italiani" non volevo ne lasciare fuori ne tantomeno offendere qualcuno, in tutto quello che ho detto ho sempre tenuto presente chi - per primo e di un altro paese - ha posto la domanda e quindi ho pensato volesse una risposta chiara e sicura.

Io penso - correggimi se sbaglio - che le sottigliezze di una lingua, compresi dialetti e usi gergali,  si percepiscono solo dopo una approfondita conoscenza della stessa e forse agli "inizi" servono solo a confondere perchè  come ha detto Cnaeius e penso anch'io "non è affatto scontato che chi recepisce lo capisca automaticamente".


   

Ciao Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

A scuola ci hanno insegnato che _gli_ usato al posto di _loro_ è errore blu, ma sono davvero poche le persone che nella lingua parlata usano espressioni come _ho parlato loro._
Come autrice mi sono scontrata direttamente col problema: dovevo usare un italiano corretto oppure optare per la fluidità?
Qualche volta ho aggirato l'ostacolo, altre volte ho fatto come illustri scrittori del passato, da Boccaccio a Manzoni, che usavano tranquillamente _gli_ al posto di _loro:_
_'la legge l'hanno fatta loro, come gli è piaciuto...' (Manzoni)_ 

Recentemente ho scoperto che l'italiano antico usava_ gli_ e che solo successivamente si passò all'uso di _loro._
Il mio consiglio: se _loro _suona pesante o innaturale, meglio usare _gli._
Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao!
Mi aggrego a questo thread perché vorrei fare una domanda correlata in qualche modo.

Si dice: 
Gliel'ho detto--> l'ho detto a lui
Ma per riferirsi a lei? Ok, si dirà: L'ho detto a lei.
Ma non c'è una forma abbreviata anche per la forma femminile? O si usa "gliel'ho detto" anche per riferirsi al femminile?


----------



## arirossa

Sì, si usa esattamente la stessa forma anche per il femminile.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah sì? Perché mi è venuto un dubbio atroce al riguardo!! Grazie mille!


----------



## arirossa

TimeHP said:


> A scuola ci hanno insegnato che _gli_ usato al posto di _loro_ è errore blu,


Ma da qualche tempo non è più considerato un errore, addirittura neppure "rosso"... Cercherò qualche riferimento in merito.


----------



## arirossa

irene.acler said:


> Ah sì? Perché mi è venuto un dubbio atroce al riguardo!! Grazie mille!


Terribili, i dubbi, quando vengono, come ti capisco! Io non riesco quasi ad aprir bocca/a battere un tasto in altre lingue, per tutti i dubbi che mi vengono...


----------



## clarayluz

Sinceramente non riesco a dire, parlando ad esempio dei miei amici: "domani gli porto i regali". 
Dico: "domani porto loro i regali".
Non è questione di affettazione, ma di incapacità a un uso sbagliato.
Sento "gli" esclusivamente singolare e maschile. Tra l'altro a Bologna, dove vivo, molti usano "gli" anche per il femminile singolare, ancora più fastidioso!

Grazie per questo forum, è molto utile e interessante
Clara


----------



## vikgigio

clarayluz said:


> Sinceramente non riesco a dire, parlando ad esempio dei miei amici: "domani gli porto i regali".
> Dico: "domani porto loro i regali".
> Non è questione di affettazione, ma di incapacità a un uso sbagliato.
> Sento "gli" esclusivamente singolare e maschile. Tra l'altro a Bologna, dove vivo, molti usano "gli" anche per il femminile singolare, ancora più fastidioso!
> 
> Grazie per questo forum, è molto utile e interessante
> Clara



Io non credo affatto che sia sbagliato l'uso di _gli_ come pronome atono di _loro_. A parte il fatto che non c'è quasi nessuno che dice "Dico loro" (forse nel linguaggio scritto, ma ormai suona sempre più affettato), e questo già basterebbe a decretarne l'ufficialità, ma ci sono anche fior fiori di grammatiche e dizionarii che ne attestano l'uso sia in letteratura che nell'italiato parlato e si guardano bene dallo sconsigliarlo. Non mi sono mai spiegato certa avversione che da anni s'è avuta nei suoi confronti da parte del corpo insegnanti. Tra l'altro _gli dico_ suona certamente più fluido di _dico loro_.


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> Io non credo affatto che sia sbagliato l'uso di _gli_ come pronome atono di _loro_. A parte il fatto che non c'è quasi nessuno che dice "Dico loro" (forse nel linguaggio scritto, ma ormai suona sempre più affettato), e questo già basterebbe a decretarne l'ufficialità, ma ci sono anche fior fiori di grammatiche e dizionarii che ne attestano l'uso sia in letteratura che nell'italiato parlato e si guardano bene dallo sconsigliarlo. Non mi sono mai spiegato certa avversione che da anni s'è avuta nei suoi confronti da parte del corpo insegnanti. Tra l'altro _gli dico_ suona certamente più fluido di _dico loro_.


Non sono d'accordo. A me "gli dico" al posto di "dico loro" suona davvero male. Non capisco perché la lingua si debba adattare agli errori (anche se commessi dalla maggior parte).


----------



## kurumin

_Antico_:   Egli disse loro.
_Moderno_: Lui gli ha detto.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Non sono d'accordo. A me "gli dico" al posto di "dico loro" suona davvero male. Non capisco perché la lingua si debba adattare agli errori (anche se commessi dalla maggior parte).



Sono d'accordo con te, Claudine.
"Gli dico" per "dico loro" suona terribile alle mie orecchie..


----------



## infinite sadness

claudine2006 said:


> Non sono d'accordo. A me "gli dico" al posto di "dico loro" suona davvero male. Non capisco perché la lingua si debba adattare agli errori (anche se commessi dalla maggior parte).


Io penso che quando un uso diffuso viene "ufficializzato" da tutte le grammatiche non può più considerarsi errore.


----------



## mauro63

infinite sadness said:


> Io penso che quando un uso diffuso viene "ufficializzato" da tutte le grammatiche non può più considerarsi errore.


 
Io mi domando chi mai usa oggigiorno Egli o essi nel parlato ( o nello scritto). Difatti seconde la grammatica dovrebbe usarsi como pronome personale soltanto egli al posto di lui ma credo che ormai non lo usi quasi piú nessuno. Non sarebbe la stessa cosa con gli /loro  ?


----------



## vikgigio

infinite sadness said:


> Io penso che quando un uso diffuso viene "ufficializzato" da tutte le grammatiche non può più considerarsi errore.



Vedi, io la penso così:
È giusto difendere la lingua italiana dagli errori, specie quelli ortografici (ma non solo), che la affliggono, ma è anche giusto non impuntarsi contro l'inevitabilità di certe trasformazioni naturali. Ma questo è un discorso troppo lungo e complesso che ci porterebbe a riflettere sul fatto che la stessa lingua che noi parliamo oggi, riposa su una sfilza indefinita di errori successivamente accettati e diventati regola (magari la stessa regola che noi oggi difendiamo strenuamente in nome della purezza linguistica). Andando di questo passo dovremmo tornare a parlare indoeuropeo, o chissà che altra lingua primordiale, ma non è certo questo il punto. Ciò che mi interessa far notare è che, sgradevole per quanto possa sembrare a qualcuno (nel qual caso chiaramente è liberissimo di astenersi dal farne uso), il pronome atono _gli_ ormai è usato (e abbondantemente, direi) anche per la terza persona plurale. Io personalmente non lo trovo un orrore, anzi, oserei addirittura affermare che il suo utilizzo viene a coprire un vuoto.
Mi spiego meglio: il pronome _loro_, contrariamente agli altri pronomi atoni (ma in fondo lo si può davvero chiamare atono?), non può assumere posizione proclitica (ovvero precedere il verbo: non si può dire "loro dico una cosa"), la posizione che i pronomi atoni in italiano assumono con maggior naturalità, e tra l'altro, essendo bisillabico, anche se potesse assumerla il risultato non sarebbe dei migliori (o almeno: a me non suona bene, ma certo, il mio orecchio non fa norma). _Gli _invece può farlo, dimostrando quindi maggior duttilità rispetto a _loro, _e non mi meraviglio quindi che col tempo lo si sia preferito. Capisco che qualcuno potrà continuare a storcere il naso anche dopo questo mio personale e opinabile ragionamento, ma di certo la lingua evolve e c'è davvero poco da fare. Ci sono evoluzioni che piacciono ed evoluzioni che dispiacciono. A me questa piace, la trovo pratica e la accetto di buon grado. Con qualche altra magari mi comporto diversamente, come ad esempio, restando nell'ambito di _gli_, il fatto che lo si usi anche per il dativo femminile. In quel caso non solo non la trovo minimamente pratica, ma perfino dannosa, perché ingenera confusione di genere.
Un bacio a tutti e scusate il poema epico che vi siete dovuti sorbire
Ciao!!


----------



## sabrinita85

vikgigio said:


> Vedi, io la penso così:
> È giusto difendere la lingua italiana dagli errori, specie quelli ortografici (ma non solo), che la affliggono, ma è anche giusto non impuntarsi contro l'inevitabilità di certe trasformazioni naturali. Ma questo è un discorso troppo lungo e complesso che ci porterebbe a riflettere sul fatto che la stessa lingua che noi parliamo oggi, riposa su una sfilza indefinita di errori successivamente accettati e diventati regola (magari la stessa regola che noi oggi difendiamo strenuamente in nome della purezza linguistica). Andando di questo passo dovremmo tornare a parlare indoeuropeo, o chissà che altra lingua primordiale, ma non è certo questo il punto. Ciò che mi interessa far notare è che, sgradevole per quanto possa sembrare a qualcuno (nel qual caso chiaramente è liberissimo di astenersi dal farne uso), il pronome atono _gli_ ormai è usato (e abbondantemente, direi) anche per la terza persona plurale. Io personalmente non lo trovo un orrore, anzi, oserei addirittura affermare che il suo utilizzo viene a coprire un vuoto.
> Mi spiego meglio: il pronome _loro_, contrariamente agli altri pronomi atoni (ma in fondo lo si può davvero chiamare atono?), non può assumere posizione proclitica (ovvero precedere il verbo: non si può dire "loro dico una cosa"), la posizione che i pronomi atoni in italiano assumono con maggior naturalità, e tra l'altro, essendo bisillabico, anche se potesse assumerla il risultato non sarebbe dei migliori (o almeno: a me non suona bene, ma certo, il mio orecchio non fa norma). _Gli _invece può farlo, dimostrando quindi maggior duttilità rispetto a _loro, _e non mi meraviglio quindi che col tempo lo si sia preferito. Capisco che qualcuno potrà continuare a storcere il naso anche dopo questo mio personale e opinabile ragionamento, ma di certo la lingua evolve e c'è davvero poco da fare. Ci sono evoluzioni che piacciono ed evoluzioni che dispiacciono. A me questa piace, la trovo pratica e la accetto di buon grado. Con qualche altra magari mi comporto diversamente, come ad esempio, restando nell'ambito di _gli_, il fatto che lo si usi anche per il dativo femminile. In quel caso non solo non la trovo minimamente pratica, ma perfino dannosa, perché ingenera confusione di genere.
> Un bacio a tutti e scusate il poema epico che vi siete dovuti sorbire
> Ciao!!



Clap clap!
Davvero chiarissimo e... giustissimo!


----------



## irene.acler

Vikgigio, sono d'accordo con te. Anche se ho scritto che "gli dico" per "dico loro" suona terribile alle mie orecchie, sono d'accordo quando dici che la lingua inevitabilmente si evolve. Stavo esprimendo solo la mia opinione personale, e non ho nessuna intenzione di accanirmi nel dire che una forma è sbagliata e l'altra è giusta!


----------



## lsp

sabrinita85 said:


> Clap clap!
> Davvero chiarissimo e... giustissimo!



 Così _giustissimo_ che sicuramente vale anche per inglese, se non per tutte le altre lingue.


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> Vikgigio, sono d'accordo con te. Anche se ho scritto che "gli dico" per "dico loro" suona terribile alle mie orecchie, sono d'accordo quando dici che la lingua inevitabilmente si evolve. Stavo esprimendo solo la mia opinione personale, e non ho nessuna intenzione di accanirmi nel dire che una forma è sbagliata e l'altra è giusta!




Non mi riferivo a te, ma parlavo in generale.. anzi, direi che io stesso a volte mi accanisco a difendere forme ormai in disuso e destinate ad inevitabile estinzione.. l'amore per la propria lingua danza sempre incerta tra il bisogno di conservarla sempre uguale a come la si è conosciuta e quello di forzarne i confini, piegarla a nuovi canoni espressivi. Io almeno soffro di questa inguaribile schizofrenia. Che dite: guarirò?


----------



## kurumin

La mia professoressa d'italiano ci ha detto che ''le persone _colte_ usano LORO e evitano GLI''


----------



## sabrinita85

kurumin said:


> La mia professoressa d'italiano ci ha detto che ''le persone _colte_ usano LORO e evitano GLI''


Sì, quelle colte e quelle pseudo-colte.

Imparara questa "non-più-regola", e poi decidi tu quale forma usare. 
In Italia, appunto, sentirai forse un 80% di persone dire "gli" (acculturati e non) e un 20% dire "loro" (anziani colti, luminari e pseudo-colti).


----------



## clarayluz

Come già ho scritto, dico "loro", eppure non sono anziana, non sono un luminare, non sono pseudo colta. Sono ignorante e basta, visto che amo studiare...
Clara


----------



## vikgigio

Io credo che il discorso non vada portato a una contrapposizione cultura/ignoranza, perché usare _loro_ non è un segno di cultura tanto quanto usare _gli_ non lo è d'ignoranza, tanto più che è ben attestato in letteratura. Qui si tratta solo dell'uso. Come dicevo ognuno è libero di non accettare la diffusione di _gli _per _loro_ ma non è bello secondo me farne dello snobismo linguistico.


----------



## kurumin

_gli_ è informale,
_loro_ è formale


----------



## vikgigio

kurumin said:


> _gli_ è informale,
> _loro_ è formale



Non sono d'accordo.
Cosa te lo fa asserire così perentoriamente?
Magari da qualcuno sarà sentito come formale (come tutte le cose che stanno cominciando a diventare desuete) ma ho sentito usare _gli _alla terza pers pl anche in contesti formali e nella lingua scritta (come già detto).


----------



## Sorcha

Non voglio ripetere cio' che e' stato gia' detto ma ho visto alcuni fili (?) che dicevano che non si poteva dire 'gli' per 'a loro'. Pero' io ho sempre visto nei libri di grammatica (almeno quelli che abbiamo qui in Irlanda!) che 'gli' e' coretto....sbaglio?


----------



## claudine2006

Sorcha said:


> Non voglio ripetere cio' che e' stato gia' detto ma ho visto alcuni fili (?) che dicevano che non si poteva dire 'gli' per 'a loro'. Pero' io ho sempre visto nei libri di grammatica (almeno quelli che abbiamo qui in Irlanda!) che 'gli' e' corretto....sbaglio?


In realtà non è corretto, ma è ormai accettato nella lingua parlata (purtroppo).


----------



## Sorcha

E nella lingua scritta? A noi, Ci hanno detto di si'....


----------



## BlueWolf

Cito dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:

"Per riassumere, l’uso di _gli_ in luogo di _loro_, _a loro_, a _essi_ e _a esse_ è da considerare senz’altro corretto (_Ora vado dai tuoi amici e *gli* dico che la devono smettere di fare chiasso_), tranne che, forse, nel caso di registri altamente formali (_Il parroco espresse *loro* le sue più sentite condoglianze_)." http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4352&ctg_id=93


----------



## claudine2006

Sorcha said:


> E nella lingua scritta? A noi hanno detto di si'....


Io personalmente non lo uso neanche nel parlato, ma forse sono una purista...La maggior parte della gente lo accetta (dipende comunque dal registro linguistico che si usa...al liceo o all'Università si considera un errore).


----------



## Sorcha

Lo devo dire ai professori all'universita'!!


----------



## Marlotta

Sí, confermo quanto detto daigli altri italiani, parla con i tuoi prof. e dí loro che vi hanno dato una spiegazione non corretta, anche se ormai in qualunque contesto, se ti esprimi sostituendo "di loro" al classico "digli" ti guardano come se fossi Noé....


----------



## _forumuser_

Ragazzi/e, impariamo a leggere le discussioni per intero? Il caro Bluewolf ci ha postato un parere autorevole che sostiene che gli per a loro e' "senz'altro corretto". Cio' non toglie che voi e io possiamo tranquillamente continuare ad usare a loro se lo riteniamo piu' appropriato.


----------



## Delpo DJ

anch'io sono molto perplesso sull'uso di "gli" e "li"...


----------



## SunDraw

Delpo DJ said:


> anch'io sono molto perplesso sull'uso di "gli" e "li"...


Può bastare questo trucchetto?
Prova a coniugare la frase che stavi per dire/scrivere usando per prova un _*voi *dopo_ il verbo.
Esempio:
Si dice "parlo *a* voi" e "ascolto voi".
Quindi "*gli* parlo" ma mai "li parlo" ,
"li ascolto" ma mai "gli ascolto" .

Ovvio fin qui, ma è negli sviluppi d'un verbo usato tanto transitivamente quanto intransitivamente, che può magari risolvere quel dubbio in più che "l'orecchio" potrebbe creare (l'accoppiata "gli vedo" esiste, eccome!):

Certamente "*Gli* vedo gli occhi stanchi" giusto perché avrei potuto dover dire "vedo* a voi* gli occhi".
Ovvero "*Li* vedo *negli* occhi" così come "vedo *voi negli* occhi" e non diversamente.

"*Gli* ho preso la penna" perché sarebbe un "prendo *a voi* la penna" nonostante un'attimo prima quelli stessi "*li* abbia presi in contropiede", ma solo perché capita di "prendere *voi* in contropiede".

(Perché ho scelto "voi"? Perché più difficile associarlo ad altre accoppiate imbarazzanti fatte risuonare dai vari dialetti, ad es. con tu/ti/te: "te vedo" "te parlo" ...)


----------



## federicoft

kurumin said:


> La mia professoressa d'italiano ci ha detto che ''le persone _colte_ usano LORO e evitano GLI''



Perfettamente d'accordo. Chi vuole parlare in modo acconcio cercherà di evitare _gli_ al plurale. Chi no, si regoli come desidera, sapendo che ormai non commette errore.
Che stiamo in piena epoca di sciatteria linguistica è un fatto, spero almeno che un forum di linguistica si salvi.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Lee,
secondo me Necsus ha ragione!
Usa _gli_ o _loro_ (complementi di termine), ma sicuramente non_ li (complemento oggetto)._
Ciao


----------



## bubu7

federicoft said:


> Chi vuole parlare in modo acconcio cercherà di evitare _gli_ al plurale. Chi no, si regoli come desidera, sapendo che ormai non commette errore.
> Che stiamo in piena epoca di sciatteria linguistica è un fatto, spero almeno che un forum di linguistica si salvi.


Non sono d'accordo.

La lingua non è un codice artificiale che presuppone un'unica espressione eterna.
La lingua si evolve e si adatta al contesto socioculturale che esprime: altrimenti parleremmo ancora latino, anzi, ci esprimeremmo ancora con suoni gutturali.
A proposito di _gli _/ _loro_ il Serianni, in un inserto del glossario della sua Grammatica afferma:



> L'uso di _gli_ per 'loro' è largamente accettato e, anzi, è raccomandabile nel registro colloquiale. Oltre al frequente impiego negli scrittori, antichi e moderni, c'è da tener conto di una ragione strutturale: tutti gli altri pronomi personali atoni si presentano come monosillabi anteposti al verbo...


 
In questo caso la lingua si sta orientando verso una semplificazione che produce una maggiore coerenza del sistema.


----------



## marcop_fr

Salute a tutti/e,




bubu7 said:


> Non sono d'accordo.





bubu7 said:


> La lingua non è un codice artificiale che presuppone un'unica espressione eterna.
> La lingua si evolve e si adatta al contesto socioculturale che esprime: altrimenti parleremmo ancora latino, anzi, ci esprimeremmo ancora con suoni gutturali.
> A proposito di _gli _/ _loro_ il Serianni, in un inserto del glossario della sua Grammatica afferma:
> In questo caso la lingua si sta orientando verso una semplificazione che produce una maggiore coerenza del sistema.



 
Bubu7,
in linea di massima concordo, ma con moderazione (dicasi _cum grano salis_ J)…
Sicuramente qualcuno prima di me l’avrà già detto o pensato: <<occorre una mentalità aperta… ma non talmente aperta da far fuoriuscire il senno>>.
 



sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, quelle colte e quelle pseudo-colte.





sabrinita85 said:


> Imparara questa "non-più-regola", e poi decidi tu quale forma usare.
> In Italia, appunto, sentirai forse un 80% di persone dire "gli" (acculturati e non) e un 20% dire "loro" (anziani colti, luminari e pseudo-colti).



 
Carina questa “non-più-regola”!
J 
Ma qual è la fonte statistica?
E chi sarebbero i pseudo-colti [sai com’è… magari sono solo preoccupato per il mio codino facilmente infiammabile]?
 



comeunanuvola said:


> Finalmente Cnaeius.....
> E per rispondere a ISP con "italiani" non volevo né lasciare fuori né tantomeno offendere qualcuno, in tutto quello che ho detto ho sempre tenuto presente chi - per primo e di un altro paese - ha posto la domanda e quindi ho pensato volesse una risposta chiara e sicura.


 
Comeunanuvola permetti una piccola correzione?

marcop


----------



## federicoft

bubu7 said:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> La lingua non è un codice artificiale che presuppone un'unica espressione eterna.
> La lingua si evolve e si adatta al contesto socioculturale che esprime: altrimenti parleremmo ancora latino, anzi, ci esprimeremmo ancora con suoni gutturali.



Sono certamente d'accordo nel dire che gli per loro non è errore ed è ormai accettato in pressocché tutti gli ambienti, così d'accordo che è esattamente quanto ho scritto. Ma che sia preferibile il primo al secondo qualora si aspiri a parlare in un italiano acconcio mi sembra opinabile. E per formazione mentale tenderei a diffidare dalla corrente di pensiero secondo cui l'uso diffuso rende una cosa sbagliata giusta, in qualsiasi ambito.


----------



## mauro63

federicoft said:


> Sono certamente d'accordo nel dire che gli per loro non è errore ed è ormai accettato in pressocché tutti gli ambienti, così d'accordo che è esattamente quanto ho scritto. Ma che sia preferibile il primo al secondo qualora si aspiri a parlare in un italiano acconcio mi sembra opinabile. E per formazione mentale tenderei a diffidare dalla corrente di pensiero secondo cui l'uso diffuso rende una cosa sbagliata giusta, in qualsiasi ambito.


 
Le lingue evolvono e ciò che oggi è "sbagliato" poi non lo è piú. Non molti anni fa il pronome corretto di 3 persona singolare maschile era egli   mentre che "lui" si usava solamente como complemento , mai come pronome. Oggigiorno è cambiato.
Pensate anche alla 1º persona singolare dell'imperfetto la cui desinenza era -a e non -o . 
Credo che finalmente prevalga ciò che la gente preferisce e decide di usare


----------



## bubu7

federicoft said:


> E per formazione mentale tenderei a diffidare dalla corrente di pensiero secondo cui l'uso diffuso rende una cosa sbagliata giusta, in qualsiasi ambito.


Il fatto è, caro Federico, che questo di cui stiamo parlando non è una _corrente di pensiero_ ma uno dei meccanismi più importanti mediante i quali s'evolve una lingua: direi che è il meccanismo principe.
Uno studio, anche superficiale, della storia della nostra lingua, e di tutte le altre lingue naturali, fornisce innumerevoli conferme del seguente assunto: _error communis facit ius _(l'errore comune diventa regola).


----------



## federicoft

bubu7 said:


> Il fatto è, caro Federico, che questo di cui stiamo parlando non è una _corrente di pensiero_ ma uno dei meccanismi più importanti mediante i quali s'evolve una lingua: direi che è il meccanismo principe.
> Uno studio, anche superficiale, della storia della nostra lingua, e di tutte le altre lingue naturali, fornisce innumerevoli conferme del seguente assunto: _error communis facit ius _(l'errore comune diventa regola).



Non sono totalmente d'accordo, questo mi sembra il manifesto programmatico dell'anarchia linguistica. 
Fino a prova contraria parliamo una lingua normata e governata da regole. E le regole poggiano su un fondamento oggettivo diverso dalla consuetudine e dall'uso diffuso, che renderebbe tutto assai "relativo". Temo.


----------



## bubu7

federicoft said:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo, questo mi sembra il manifesto programmatico dell'anarchia linguistica.


Tutt'altro caro Federico, tutt'altro. Se l'uso diffuso si orienta in una certa direzione, anche se non [ancora] descritta da leggi, non si ha l'anarchia bensì un cambiamento nella lingua.


federicoft said:


> Fino a prova contraria parliamo una lingua normata e governata da regole.


Certo, ma le regole sono sempre stabilite _a posteriori_ in sincronia e cambiano in diacronia.


federicoft said:


> E le regole poggiano su un fondamento oggettivo diverso dalla consuetudine e dall'uso diffuso, che renderebbe tutto assai "relativo". Temo.


Le regole non poggiano su nessun fondamento oggettivo; esse descrivono i cambiamenti di ieri e sono solo più conservatrici dei cambiamenti in atto adattandosi a essi più lentamente. Le regole di domani descriveranno quello che è l'uso diffuso odierno.


----------



## _forumuser_

Concordo che le regole grammaticali non possono che adeguarsi ai tempi ove cambiamenti generalizzati lo rendano necessario, ma credo anche che nel caso specifico, la partita tra gli e loro sia ancora tutta da giocare. Ad oggi rimane innegabile che molti (la maggior parte dei?) parlanti percepiscano loro come la forma piu' corretta anche se un po' stantia e gli come la forma colloquiale. Quindi non diamo loro per spacciato prima del tempo. In futuro, forse loro cadra' definitivamente in disuso e le grammatiche non potranno che indicarlo come arcaico. Ma ad oggi nessuno e' in grado di dirlo con certezza.


----------



## Delpo DJ

Garzanti linguistica dice: L'uso di _gli_ per _loro_ è largamente *accettato* ed è anzi raccomandabile nel registro colloquiale...


----------



## borzov

SunDraw said:


> Può bastare questo trucchetto?
> Prova a coniugare la frase che stavi per dire/scrivere usando per prova un _*voi *dopo_ il verbo.
> Esempio:
> Si dice "parlo *a* voi" e "ascolto voi".
> Quindi "*gli* parlo" ma mai "li parlo" ,
> "li ascolto" ma mai "gli ascolto" .
> 
> Ovvio fin qui, ma è negli sviluppi d'un verbo usato tanto transitivamente quanto intransitivamente, che può magari risolvere quel dubbio in più che "l'orecchio" potrebbe creare (l'accoppiata "gli vedo" esiste, eccome!):
> 
> Certamente "*Gli* vedo gli occhi stanchi" giusto perché avrei potuto dover dire "vedo* a voi* gli occhi".
> Ovvero "*Li* vedo *negli* occhi" così come "vedo *voi negli* occhi" e non diversamente.
> 
> "*Gli* ho preso la penna" perché sarebbe un "prendo *a voi* la penna" nonostante un'attimo prima quelli stessi "*li* abbia presi in contropiede", ma solo perché capita di "prendere *voi* in contropiede".
> 
> (Perché ho scelto "voi"? Perché più difficile associarlo ad altre accoppiate imbarazzanti fatte risuonare dai vari dialetti, ad es. con tu/ti/te: "te vedo" "te parlo" ...)


----------



## borzov

(scusatemi il mio mediocre Italiano. sono Italo-Americano in USA)

Lei dice che e' scorretto dire "li parlo" 
Ma se voglio dire "li parlo l'Italiano", non sarebbe corretto? 
Naturalment, "gli ho parlato di lei" sarebbe corretto.
Ma, "li hanno preso in giro" sarebbe anche correto, o no?


----------



## infinite sadness

borzov said:


> (scusatemi il mio mediocre Italiano. sono Italo-Americano in USA) ("scusate il mio mediocre italiano" o "scusatemi per il mio mediocre italiano")
> _Tranquillo, qui ascoltiamo tutti._
> 
> Lei dice che e' scorretto dire "li parlo"
> Ma se voglio dire "li parlo l'Italiano", non sarebbe corretto?
> Naturalment, "gli ho parlato di lei" sarebbe corretto.
> Ma, "li hanno preso in giro" sarebbe anche correto, o no?



_"li parlo italiano" _è scorretto.

_"lì parlo l'italiano" _potrebbe essere corretto.

_"li hanno pres*i* in giro"_ è corretto.


----------



## Tom S. Fox

Sorcha said:


> … ho visto alcuni fili (?) che dicevano che non si poteva dire 'gli' per 'a loro'.



Questo ha tanto senso quanto dire che è sbagliato dire “gli” invece di “a lui”, o “le” invece di “a lei”. Come mai tanta gente non vuole che _loro_ abbia una controparte atona come tutti gli altri pronomi tonici?


Una controparte che, tra l’altro, è antica quanto la lingua. La usava Boccaccio:


> Ma poi che con loro in piacevoli ragionamenti entrata fu, essendosi alquanto partito messer Torello, essa piacevolmente donde fossero e dove andassero *gli* domandò …


—_Il Decameron_, giornata decima, novella nona, circa 1353


La usava Galileo:


> … io credo che il più presentaneo rimedio sia il battere alli Padri Gesuiti, come quelli che sanno assai sopra le comuni lettere de’ frati: però *gli* potrà dar la copia della lettera, ed anco legger*gli*, se le piacerà, questa che scrivo a lei …


—Lettera a Piero Dini, 1615


La usava Manzoni:


> La legge l’hanno fatta loro, come *gli* è piaciuto …


—_I promessi sposi_, capitolo VI, 1827



> Chi si cura di costoro a Milano? Chi *gli* darebbe retta?


—_I promessi sposi_, capitolo XI, 1827



> … e andavano, non solo curvi, per il peso, ma sopra doglia, come se *gli* fossero state peste l’ossa.


—_I promessi sposi_, capitolo XI, 1827



> Così il trambusto andava sempre crescendo a quel primo disgraziato forno; perché tutti coloro che *gli* pizzicavan le mani di fare qualche bell’impresa, correvan là, dove gli amici erano i più forti, e l’impunità sicura.


—_I promessi sposi_, capitolo XII, 1827



> Lì non era altro che una, lasciatemi dire, accozzaglia di gente varia d’età e di sesso, che stava a vedere. All’intimazioni che *gli* venivan fatte, di sbandarsi e di dar luogo, rispondevano con un lungo e cupo mormorio; nessuno si muoveva.


—_I promessi sposi_, capitolo XIII, 1827



> La gente che si trovavan vicino a loro, si contentavano di guardar*gli* in viso …


—_I promessi sposi_, capitolo XIII, 1827



> … può essere che l’acchiappino ancora, può essere che sia in salvo; ma se *gli* torna sotto l’unghie, il vostro giovine posato …


—_I promessi sposi_, capitolo XVIII, 1827


Infatti, il _gli_ singolare e quello plurale non hanno neanche la stessa origine. Il primo deriva dal latino _illi_, il dativo singolare del pronome dimostrativo _ille_, mentre il secondo discende da _illis_, la forma del dativo plurale. Quindi _gli_ è sempre stato sia singolare sia plurale.

_Loro_, dall’altra parte, proviene dal genitivo plurale _illorum_. Volete veramente dirmi che è improvvisamente diventato un errore usare un pronome dativo come pronome dativo, e che dobbiamo invece usare il genitivo?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Nonostante le nobili origini "gli" è considerato forma meno raffinata (anche se corretta) di "loro" dativo.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Tom S. Fox said:


> Infatti, il _gli_ singolare e quello plurale non hanno neanche la stessa origine. Il primo deriva dal latino _illi_, il dativo singolare del pronome dimostrativo _ille_, mentre il secondo discende da _illis_, la forma del dativo plurale. Quindi _gli_ è sempre stato sia singolare sia plurale.
> 
> _Loro_, dall’altra parte, proviene dal genitivo plurale _illorum_. Volete veramente dirmi che è improvvisamente diventato un errore usare un pronome dativo come pronome dativo, e che dobbiamo invece usare il genitivo?



Non ho mai capito per quale motivo in Italiano in questi casi si sia sviluppato l'uso di "loro" che è un genitivo. In Sardo (Logudorese/Nuorese) al contrario si usa il dativo "lis" (illis), mentre al singolare si usa "li" (illi) sia per il maschile che il femminile.

_ho detto loro -> lis happo nadu/naradu (letteralmente "illis habeo narratus")
gli/le ho detto -> l'happo nadu/naradu (illi habeo narratus)

gli/le fanno male i denti -> li dolen sas dentes (letteralmente "illi dolent ipsas dentes")
a loro fanno male i denti -> lis dolen sas dentes
_
L'Italiano "loro" inteso come genitivo, in Sardo si traduce con "issoro" (ipsorum)
_
in casa loro -> in domo issoro
i loro fratelli -> frades issoro

Mentre "loro" inteso come terza persona plurale si traduce "issos" o "issas" (ipsos, ipsas)

_


----------



## bearded

Sardokan1.0 said:


> Non ho mai capito per quale motivo in Italiano in questi casi si sia sviluppato l'uso di "loro" che è un genitivo.


Perché nel volgare il senso latino  dei casi - il loro significato - si è affievolito fino a scomparire, e dunque quello che originariamente era un genitivo lo si è impiegato per un generico caso obliquo - o addirittura come nominativo, senza che l'orecchio dei parlanti ne venisse offeso.  Un altro caso simile - ma in ''direzione opposta'' - è quello del relativo ''cui'' in espressioni come _il giovane, la cui corporatura atletica ..._Qui il dativo latino _cui _ha assunto il significato di un genitivo. Diciamo che i parlanti dei primi volgari italiani non studiavano molto il Latino...
( la spiegazione che ho fornito non è farina del mio sacco: si tratta di reminiscenze 'universitarie' di Filologia romanza.. )


----------



## symposium

In effetti non ho mai capito questo accanimento da maestrina stizzita nei confronti del "gli" riferito alla 3^ persona plurale, quando è stato usato così da praticamente tutti i nostri grandi scrittori antichi e recenti...


----------



## sararossi

Tutto sommato condivido le vostre osservazioni. Però farei una precisazione. 
*Gli* è singolare. Se vogliamo "fare a capirci": va bene. Se ci chiediamo se è forma usata: sì, certo (anche _penso che è meglio_ va alla grande). Se ci chiediamo se sia forma da considerare corretta: no, esiste il plurale *Loro *e il suo uso non comporta alcuna fatica aggiuntiva. 

Manzoni (PS XVI) dice anche
_*Gl*’impiccheranno poi davvero?_
In luogo di *Li *impiccheranno.


----------



## bearded

Secondo l'Aula di lingue Zanichelli si tratta di un uso corretto.  Es. _Ho incontrato gli amici e *gli *ho detto della festa._ 
Pronomi personali indiretti | Zanichelli Aula di lingue
(vedi anche #4,  #10).



sararossi said:


> forma da considerare corretta: no


----------



## sararossi

bearded said:


> Secondo l'Aula di lingue Zanichelli si tratta di un uso corretto.  Es. _Ho incontrato gli amici e *gli *ho detto della festa._
> Pronomi personali indiretti | Zanichelli Aula di lingue
> (vedi anche #4,  #10).



In quella pagina, dopo aver riportato una tabella dove *gli *compare nell'unico posto in cui può comparire, dicono

Per la terza persona plurale si usa* loro dopo il verbo*, per esempio: ho comprato *loro* (*a loro*) un regalo. Spesso al posto di *loro* (*a loro*) si usa *gli *(*a loro*) prima del verbo.
Per esempio: Ho incontrato i tuoi amici e ho detto *loro* (*a loro*) della festa *=* Ho incontrato i tuoi amici e *gli* (*a loro*) ho detto della festa.

Ovvero ammette (chi mai potrebbe negarlo?) che molti usano *gli *al posto di *loro*. Molti altri usano *gli* al posto di *le*. 
Però, e questo è il senso del mio precedente intervento, se un ragazzo che studia italiano chiede informazioni, possiamo rispondergli che *gli* significa *a lui*.


----------



## bearded

Però non credo che possiamo contraddire l' (o saperne di più dell') Accademia della Crusca, la quale definisce l'uso di _gli _- dativo plurale - come corretto, salvo in contesti ''altamente formali''. Vedi #4.
Ad un ragazzo che studia l'italiano non possiamo insegnare solo la lingua ''altamente formale'' - secondo me.


----------



## dragonseven

symposium said:


> In effetti non ho mai capito questo accanimento da maestrina stizzita nei confronti del "gli" riferito alla 3^ persona plurale, quando è stato usato così da praticamente tutti i nostri grandi scrittori antichi e recenti...


  "Accanimento da maestrina stizzita"??? 

L'uso di _gli _per _a loro_, piú che corretto è accettabile, qualora non vi sia possibilità di ambiguità nel contesto. Per questo non è possibile definirlo corretto in ogni registro e per lo stesso motivo rimane una forma d'uso colloquiale, piú pratica nel parlato (ove è possibile chiedere chiarimenti) che nello scritto (ove si usa perlopiú per dare scorrevolezza alla lettura del testo).

L'AdC risponde a domande ben precise, a volte prendendola largamente.
Per quanto mi riguarda, mi convince maggiormente quanto scrive il _Vocabolario Treccani_ in proposito alla voce _loro_:
"*lóro* pron. pers. e agg. poss. [lat. _illōrum_, genit. pl. di _ille_ «egli, quello»]. – *1.* Pronome di 3a pers. plur., masch. e femm., riferito generalmente a persone, talvolta anche ad animali e cose inanimate. [...] Come compl. di termine, per lo più senza la prep. _a_: _se li vedete_, _dite loro_ (ma nel linguaggio fam., spec. se non c’è ambiguità, _ditegli_;"


----------



## Pietruzzo

sararossi said:


> Se ci chiediamo se sia forma da considerare corretta: no, esiste il plurale *Loro *e il suo uso non comporta alcuna fatica aggiuntiva.


Direi che ci sono alcuni casi nel contesto informale in cui "loro" suonerebbe stonato.
Es.
- Questo mese dovremo pagare gli operai in ritardo.
- Vaglielo a dire adesso!
Quale sarebbe l'alternativa, "vallo a dir loro"


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Pietruzzo said:


> Direi che ci sono alcuni casi nel contesto informale in cui "loro" suonerebbe stonato.
> Es.
> - Questo mese dovremo pagare gli operai in ritardo.
> - Vaglielo a dire adesso!
> Quale sarebbe l'alternativa, "vallo a dir loro"



Ci sono anche da tenere conto le varie differenze nell'uso dell'Italiano da regione a regione. Da queste parti nessuno direbbe mai "vaglielo a dire" ma "vai a dirglielo".


----------



## sararossi

bearded said:


> Però non credo che possiamo contraddire l' (o saperne di più dell') Accademia della Crusca, la quale definisce l'uso di _gli _- dativo plurale - come corretto, salvo in contesti ''altamente formali''. Vedi #4.
> Ad un ragazzo che studia l'italiano non possiamo insegnare solo la lingua ''altamente formale'' - secondo me.



Non riesco a vedere la pagina indicata (il link mi porta ad un "File not found"). Il forumista Sorcha, nel primo post, parla di professori universitari. Io credo che si possa dire lo stesso per l'uso dell'indicativo in luogo del congiuntivo, ma se fossi una professoressa universitaria spiegherei l'uso corretto del congiuntivo e poi suggerirei ai miei alunni di scegliere con consapevolezza.

Sia chiaro... sono ovviamente d'accordo anche con il forumista Pietruzzo: in alcuni contesti un registro alto risulta inadeguato.


----------



## dragonseven

sararossi said:


> Non riesco a vedere la pagina indicata (il link mi porta ad un "File not found").


 Rinnovo il collegamento del #4:
Uso di gli per a lui, a loro e a lei | Accademia della Crusca


----------



## WHAT2017

Ciao,

Ho un dubbio con il pronome indiretto per il plurale. Ho trovato queste frasi per pratticare ma non capisco quando si usa *gli *oppure *loro* in plurale:

*Scrivi ogni tanto ai tuoi zii?* --- Scrivi *loro *ogni tanto? / Ogni tanto *gli *scrivi?
*Spiega le lezioni alle studentesse*. --- *Gli *spiega le lezioni / Spiega *loro* le lezioni.

Si può usare sempre gli o sempre loro in questi casi? Quando sì oppure no?

Grazie mille.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao,
sì anche se non è del tutto corretto grammaticalmente. Ti consiglio di leggere questa discussione e qui nel forum puoi trovartene pure altre.
gli/Loro.


----------



## WHAT2017

Scusate se mi sbaglio ma credo che nessuno ha detto se si può dire:

*Loro dico* invece di *Gli dico*

Ad esempio:

_Gli ho spiegato che... _
Si può dire Loro ho spiegato che...?

_Ho spiegato Loro che ...._ 
Si può dire Ho spiegatogli che...?

Grazie mille!


----------



## Mary49

[QUOTE="WHAT2017, post: 19424007, member: 797628
*Loro dico* invece di *Gli dico*

Ad esempio:

_Gli ho spiegato che... _
Si può dire Loro ho spiegato che...?  

_Ho spiegato Loro che ...._
Si può dire Ho spiegatogli che...?  
[/QUOTE]


----------



## WHAT2017

Mary49 said:


> [QUOTE="WHAT2017, post: 19424007, member: 797628
> *Loro dico* invece di *Gli dico*
> 
> Ad esempio:
> 
> _Gli ho spiegato che... _
> Si può dire Loro ho spiegato che...?
> 
> _Ho spiegato Loro che ...._
> Si può dire Ho spiegatogli che...?


[/QUOTE]
ok  Grazie mille


----------

